# wpa_supplicant: Verbindung erst nach mehrfachem Neustart

## KaterGonzo

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG WLAN-Karte in meinem Notebook. Meine FritzBox ist für WPA TKIP konfiguriert und ich habe das Problem, dass ich jeden Tag meinen Rechner 1-3 neu starten muss, bevor eine erfolgreiche Verbindung klappt. Ein Reichweitenproblem kann ausgeschlossen werden, da die Fritzbox im Zimmer nebenan steht. Wenn ich denselben Rechner von der Windows-Partition (ich weiß, Schande sei mit mir) starte, klappt die Verbindung mit derselben WLAN-Karte auf Anhieb.

Ich kann das Problem nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich muss das Notebook 1-3 Mal neustarten und irgendwann klappt es. Ein /etc/init.d/net.eth3 restart hilft nicht, es muss ein Neustart sein. Ich poste mal sämtliche benötigten Infos. Ich hoffe, jemand hat einen Tipp für mich:

```
/********** HARDWARE **********************/

...

02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

...

/*********** KERNEL *************************/

tux-laptop chef # uname -a

Linux tux-laptop 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #10 PREEMPT Sat Mar 15 20:55:48 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

/*********** emerge --info ********************/

tux-laptop chef # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Mar 2008 18:30:04 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -msse2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -msse2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete  --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

/**********  lsmod ***********************/

tux-laptop chef # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 702848  11 

usblp                  10368  0 

ipw2200               121136  0 

button                  5968  0 

yenta_socket           20876  2 

rsrc_nonstatic          9472  1 yenta_socket

/****** WLAN IST ERREICHBAR ************/

tux-laptop chef # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth3      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1C:4A:51:D0:07

                    ESSID:"Schakka"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=44/100  Signal level=-55 dBm  

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 316ms ago

/********************* /etc/conf.d/net ************/

tux-laptop chef # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.54/24")

modules_eth3=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth3="-Dwext"

/******** /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  *******/

tux-laptop chef # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

ssid="Schakka"

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=TKIP

priority=9

psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

}

/************** dmesg *******************/

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[...]

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2km

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.1 [17c0:3301]

[...]

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

net eth3: device_rename: sysfs_create_symlink failed (-17)

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth3

/*********** wpa_cli *******************/

tux-laptop chef # wpa_cli

wpa_cli v0.5.7

Selected interface 'eth3'

Interactive mode

> <2>Trying to associate with 00:1c:4a:51:d0:07 (SSID='Schakka' freq=2437 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>Trying to associate with 00:1c:4a:51:d0:07 (SSID='Schakka' freq=2437 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove ke

/*********** ifconfig ******************/

tux-laptop chef # ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0A:E4:53:F2:C0  

          inet addr:192.168.2.54  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:CE:22:7F:D1  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Memory:d0202000-d0202fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Sieht an sich alles gut aus.

Probiere mal anstelle der Neustarts "nur" ein Entladen der Module.

Das müsste reichen, außer wenn die WlanKarte sich in irgendeinen, für Linux unbrauchbaren, Status versetzt.

Du machst doch hoffentlich nicht Hibernate unter Windows und versuchst dann Linux zu starten?

Tobi

----------

## KaterGonzo

Nein, Windows nutze ich so gut wie gar nicht. Habe es nur zur Testzwecken installiert.

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

ist zwar vielleicht nicht unbedingt das was du erwartest, aber mir hat die Beispielkonfiguration unter:

```
/usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-[deine_Version]/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

weitergeholfen.

Gruß AWO

----------

